# Netzteil: be quiet! 530W L7/L8 oder doch be quiet! 580W E9?



## Wambo (9. Januar 2012)

Hi,

bastel mir grad nen neuen PC zusammen, mit folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Core i7 2600k (Ja, ich brauch Hyperthreading)
Mainboard: Asus P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3 
Kühler: HR-02 Macho
Ram: 8GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile
Graka: MSi NGTX 560 Ti 448 Power Edition Twin Frozr III
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc
..

So. Ich hänge noch beim Netzteil. Reicht ein 530W be quiet! Pure Power da? Ich schätze nicht, oder? Laut diesem Berichtbraucht ein System mit ner 570 404W im Last-Zustand. Ich hab aber noch nen i7 dazu, will den auch später Übertakten, das wird doch arg eng mit nem 530W, oder? Das Liefert ja auch nur 480W auf der 12V Schiene. Oder seh ich das viel zu kritisch und das reicht?
Sonst würd ich halt das Straight Power E9 580W nehmen, was aber schon sauteuer ist. Und ja, ich will unbedingt Kabelmanagement.

Tut mir leid, das ich euch noch einmal nerven muss.

Gruß!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2012)

Ich komme mit einem ähnlichen System ( i7 2600K @ 4 GHz + GTX 570 + 4 LW + Soka usw ) auf knapp 400W im Worst Case, daher reicht die Lesitung von ca 500W. Ich würde zu dem L8 greifen wenn es günstig sein soll. Du könntest auch das Cougar SX 550 nehmen oder das be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W beide mit 80+ Silber


----------



## Wambo (9. Januar 2012)

Woh, okay! 

Welches würdest du nun nehmen, wenn du nun ein Netzteil kaufen müsstest?

L8 530W CM
Oder E8 CM 580W?

Macht die Silber Zertifizierung im Gegensatz zur Bronze viel aus?
Wenn nicht würd ich gerne die 20€ sparen, wenn schon, dann lieber investieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

Das E8 würde ich gar nicht mehr kaufen, weil das E9 schon auf dem Markt ist.
Das L8 reicht und ist nicht so teuer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2012)

Dann nimm das L8, das sollte auch einen Schotten glücklich machen


----------



## Wambo (9. Januar 2012)

Okay, da reicht aber sicher?
Dann wirds das L8. Das E9 wollte ich mir ja eigentlich bis vorhin kaufen, spare mir aber somit 40€, die im Endeffekt ja eigentlich nicht notwendig sind --> soviel Spart man mit der Effizienz auch in 2 Jahren wohl nicht.

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

Kommt darauf an, wie lange der Rechner so läuft. Der Unterschied zwischen Bronze und Gold ist schon vorhanden.


----------



## Wambo (9. Januar 2012)

Naja, 3-4 Stunden täglich, Wochenends vieleicht mehr..aber meistens nur im Arbeitszustand (brauche ich für die Schule). Am Wochenende vieleicht 2-3 Stunden etwas am Spielen, aber ich denke das würde sich nicht lohnen, oder? Immerhin sind das 40€.


PS: Mein Status gefällt mir mal so garnicht. Ich kaufe keine Komplett PCs


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2012)

Es reicht von der Leistung, im Normalgebrauch sind es bei mir max. 350W


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

Wambo schrieb:


> Naja, 3-4 Stunden täglich, Wochenends vieleicht mehr..aber meistens nur im Arbeitszustand (brauche ich für die Schule). Am Wochenende vieleicht 2-3 Stunden etwas am Spielen, aber ich denke das würde sich nicht lohnen, oder? Immerhin sind das 40€.
> 
> 
> PS: Mein Status gefällt mir mal so garnicht. Ich kaufe keine Komplett PCs


 
Lohnt sich wohl nicht, im Idle zieht das Gold NT vielleicht einige Watt weniger, aber dazu müsstest du den Rechner wohl immer laufen lassen, ehe sich das bemerkbar macht.


----------



## Wambo (9. Januar 2012)

Danke euch!


----------



## poiu (9. Januar 2012)

wieso kein E8/E0 480W?


----------



## Wambo (10. Januar 2012)

Reicht dass denn auch aus?

Bzw bin verwirrt, der eine ratet von nem E8 ab, der andere nicht! 
Außerdem ist das auch teurer..ich denke das L8 reicht aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Ich rate deswegen vom E8 ab, weils das E9 gibt. Ich würde auch kein L7 mehr kaufen, weils ja das L8 gibt.
Aber das E9 480 Watt reicht auch, ist immerhin Gold.
Aber das L8 reicht natürlich für dich, keine Sorge.


----------



## Wambo (10. Januar 2012)

Okay. Ich hab sowieso vor ein paar Tagen für einen Freund einen PC zusammengebaut, auch mit nem L8, läuft Spitze


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Dann hast du ja schon Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Wambo (10. Januar 2012)

Nochmals vielen Dank!


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich rate deswegen vom E8 ab, weils das E9 gibt. Ich würde auch kein L7 mehr kaufen, weils ja das L8 gibt.
> Aber das E9 480 Watt reicht auch, ist immerhin Gold.
> Aber das L8 reicht natürlich für dich, keine Sorge.


 
Hey, nur weil es das E9 gibt, ist das E8 nicht schlecht 
Zumal es auch ein paar €uro preiswerter als das E9 wäre.

Die Unterschiede wären nur ein etwas größerer Lüfter sowie eine etwas höhere Effizienz.


----------



## ile (11. Januar 2012)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, nur weil es das E9 gibt, ist das E8 nicht schlecht
> Zumal es auch ein paar €uro preiswerter als das E9 wäre.
> 
> Die Unterschiede wären nur ein etwas größerer Lüfter sowie eine etwas höhere Effizienz.



Und eine sinnvollere Kabelbestûckung!


----------



## facehugger (11. Januar 2012)

Hier nochmal etwas zum Verbrauch:


Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 590 (Seite 9) - ComputerBase
die Werte beziehen sich auf das *gesamte* Testsystem. Wie man sieht, reicht ein effizientes Marken-NT mit 500-550W gut aus um ein Sys mit übertaktetem i7 und einer GTX570/AMD6970/GTX580 zu befeuern

Gruß


----------



## Wambo (11. Januar 2012)

Hmm, sind die Kabel beim E8 länger?

Das CPU Kabel vom 530W L8 reicht nicht fürn Miditower, um es hinten zu verlegen, eigene Erfahrung. Müsste mir daher für 10€ noch ne 8Pin Verlängerung kaufen.
Wie siehts beim E8 aus?
Bzw wieviel größer ist der Lüfter?

Gruß


----------



## Wambo (12. Januar 2012)

Hi, muss mich noch einmal melden.

Ich nimm lieber ein E8/E9, wegen den vorhin genannten gründen, u.a. sind die Kabel 10cm länger, womit ich mir die Verlängerung für 10€ (Österreich!) spare, darauf kommts dann auch nicht mehr an.

Ein E8 580W oder ein E9 480W? Kosten beide +-2€ gleich viel. 

Das 480W reicht auch, oder? Und hat dazu noch nen größeren Lüfter.
Info, ich will meinen i7 2600k Auch übertakten


----------



## ile (12. Januar 2012)

Wambo schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, sind die Kabel beim E8 länger?
> 
> Das CPU Kabel vom 530W L8 reicht nicht fürn Miditower, um es hinten zu verlegen, eigene Erfahrung. Müsste mir daher für 10€ noch ne 8Pin Verlängerung kaufen.
> Wie siehts beim E8 aus?
> ...





			
				Wambo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, muss mich noch einmal melden.
> 
> Ich nimm lieber ein E8/E9, wegen den vorhin genannten gründen, u.a. sind die Kabel 10cm länger, womit ich mir die Verlängerung für 10€ (Österreich!) spare, darauf kommts dann auch nicht mehr an.
> 
> ...



Die 8-Pin-Verlängerung wirst du auch beim E9 brauchen (eigene Erfahrung mit LianLiMidiTowrr), die 55cm sind zu kurz, um hinten rum zu passen. Eine der ganz wenigen letzten Schwächen der E9.


----------



## Wambo (13. Januar 2012)

Hi,

hab mir das E9 580W jetzt geholt.
Hmm, das ist doof. Ich schaus mir dann am Mittwoch an; wenns nicht reicht, kann ich immernoch eine Verlängerung nachbestellen.

Gruß

EDIT: Wurde doch das 580W, das mit 480W wäre mit OCing etwas knapp bemessen.


----------

